# Which Glock for concealed carry?? G19 vs G26?



## rdavis159 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a Glock for concealed carry and was wondering which one I should get. I'm looking into the G19 and the G26, here's a G26 I'm interested in.
ARMSLIST - For Sale: GLOCK 26 GEN 3 / WITH GALCO FORMED LEATHER HOLSTER
Opinions?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

My brother has a GLOCK 19 and I have a GLOCK 27 (which is exactly like the G26 except in .40) 

I can tell you that you can go no wrong with either, I think if you dont have any other guns go for the G19 but if you have a wide array of pistols then go for the G26. IMO Glocks are the best pistols in the world man, the G19 is pretty small good carry piece so either gun is going to deliver, the G26 is EXTREMELY carriable...


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

if i was going to go with 9mm i would get the 26 becuase of the size and weight. the picture looks good with all the original accessories from glock


----------

